# Bafang m600 parts



## tycoon21000 (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm looking for a site that sells parts for Bafang m600 motor such as gasket not just nylon gear or metal gear like Luna. All I see is ok support for BS02 and BBSHD but nothing for m600. If anybody knows anything please let me know. I really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------

